# lets buy some AC/DC Tickets



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well..u will need very deep pockets... how can showtime, sell tickets at these prices.Is this greed in a big way or business, or both.
280.00 each to 8,000.00 

http://www.showtimetickets.com/eventInstance.do?method=load&id=1271138

If i was a mega star with million's i would try and find a way, so that the poor could afford my show, if there is a way to stop the greed, and high ticket prices.



Rick


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have two tickets in the third row for the Montreal show, do you think I can get 8K for them???:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rick31797 said:


> Well..u will need very deep pockets... how can showtime, sell tickets at these prices.Is this greed in a big way or business, or both.
> 280.00 each to 8,000.00
> 
> http://www.showtimetickets.com/eventInstance.do?method=load&id=1271138
> ...


I have said many times that as long as the seats get filled, they will continue to sell them at whatever the market (the public) is willing to shell out. Until people start saying NO the prices of tickets will remain high. 

I am not sure how I did it but when I got my tickets to see them this past January at Rogers I managed to get in somewhere around row 10 or 12 floor just left of center stage. I was talking to some people there before the show and apparently I was in the AC/DC fan club area. These people paid twice what I did for my seat plus they had to join the bloody fan club as well. 

Thats another thing that is pissing me off. All these fan club things where you have to shell out another $50.00 to $100.00 just to get the "priviledge" at advanced ticketing.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

When I was a teenager tickets were $20 to $30. I saw ACDC, the stones, and some other big ones. Then there was about 10 years where hardly any major concerts passed through here. They went to Vancouver or Toronto but it just wasn't worth it for them to come here. Then bands started coming through here again but at $70 to $300 per ticket. 

At those prices I have be really think about each concert and choose just one or two each year to go to, but at least I have that choice. At lower ticket prices concerts just don't come here. Folks in Toronto won't see it that way because you were always the one Canadian stop, but the sky-high ticket prices have really increased the number of shows out here. I can't afford to go to all but at least there's some good stuff to choose from.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

You might get 8 k for your tickets....just need to hit the right guy ,with money to burn.
8k to a multi-millionaire is like 100.00 to us, or me.

I was complaining to a person about not getting tickets and they said if you want tickets join the fan club...ummm maybe its not a good deal..
Guess i will have to wait tell there, not in demand.. which i think i will be waiting along time.
Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

kat_ said:


> When I was a teenager tickets were $20 to $30. I saw ACDC, the stones, and some other big ones. Then there was about 10 years where hardly any major concerts passed through here. They went to Vancouver or Toronto but it just wasn't worth it for them to come here. Then bands started coming through here again but at $70 to $300 per ticket.
> 
> At those prices I have be really think about each concert and choose just one or two each year to go to, but at least I have that choice. At lower ticket prices concerts just don't come here. Folks in Toronto won't see it that way because you were always the one Canadian stop, but the sky-high ticket prices have really increased the number of shows out here. I can't afford to go to all but at least there's some good stuff to choose from.


One thing you have to remember about ticket prices is that the bands do not set that price. the promoter does. It's the same as purchasing something retail. The store has to pay for the item at wholesale and then they can re-sell it at retail. So the band management basically says we have AC/DC available for booking, it will cost you $200,000 or whatever the number is. Then the promoter has to add in advertising, a venue, security etc etc and some profit. Clearly costs to put on a show have gone up over the years. With the really big shows you normally have two stages, one in use the other in transit to the next show. Costs for venues and labour to put these shows up. So that is an increase on the promoters side but then the band itself has higher costs. Travel, road crews etc. 

So I can see that we have certainly grown through the $15.00 and $25.00 tickets. I have no problem with that. it's the ones that are charging $200 or more for a second level seat in a place like Rogers that is not right. Maybe $200 for the first 25 rows on the floor, but you can't charge everyone in the house that kind of money. But like I say, people are paying it. This U2 tour is huge and it's expensive as hell. Tickets are selling like wildfire so why lower the price?

Ticket prices do vary a fair amount in North America. I seen Van Halen this past tour in both Toronto and Detroit. I had better seats in Detroit and paid less via Ticketmaster.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

What I don't understand is how places like this continue to operate without being busted for scalping. 

http://www.showtimetickets.com/eventInstance.do?method=load&id=1308564
These tickets were all sold at $100 each (one price for all seats in the stadium), but are now being re-sold for as much as $1000. 

Myself and about 15 other people in my office spent an hour hammering the website and the phone lines trying to get tickets for this concert and never got through (many even had friends and spouses waiting in lineups who all came home empty handed). Within 5 minutes of them being sold out, there were 20 listings on Ebay with a 500% markup. It's blatantly criminal.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I really like AC/DC a lot but I'm content to listen to their CD's on the way to either Long&Mcquades or the golf course, which is where I prefer to spend most of my money.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ac/dc*

I think everybody into AC/DC should see them live once>> I seen the Stiff upper lip tour.. Unbelievable.. probably one of the best shows i have seen.. I think Def Leppard in the round at the civic centre ( Ottawa) top it.. only because i got great seats and in the round makes an awesome show.

Brenna if you go to showtime and look at the Edmonton show and scroll down, u will see each ticket for 8,000.00 front row.

I will only pay face value, which means i wont be going..I don't feel like filling anybody's pockets.
I did contact a guy in Ottawa selling a pair.. in the 300 level but he wants 400.00 for 2 tickets.. in other words he wants to double his money.
I hope some of these people get stuck with the tickets, that inflate the prices.

When buying it certainly isnt a level playing field.. these showtime companies have an inside track and probably have an agreement to buy a lump sum amount of tickets.
And there is probably many others that do the same thing.Trying to get in the 100 - 200 level is pretty well impossible, unless u have somebody on the inside or maybe win a pair.

Rick


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> Brenna if you go to showtime and look at the Edmonton show and scroll down, u will see each ticket for 8,000.00 front row.


That's insane, no concert is worth that kind of cash. 

I'd love to go see them (I haven't had the chance to see them live yet), but there's no way I'm shelling out that much money on it ... especially since it just encourages more people to do it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brennan said:


> That's insane, no concert is worth that kind of cash.
> 
> I'd love to go see them (I haven't had the chance to see them live yet), but there's no way I'm shelling out that much money on it ... especially since it just encourages more people to do it.



I gotta think for that kind of dough I should be able to get a guitar lesson from Angus Young him self.


----------

